# Furry Pick Up Lines



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Feb 25, 2012)

ok so i was up snow boarding on mountain high today and i had the bad idea of posting a furry pick up lines thread... so with that lets get started 

*TEMPLATE*
TYPE/SEX to TYPE/SEX
WHERE YOU COULD SAY IT
THE PICK UP LINE

COMMENTS
*TEMPLATE*

ok so here i go

any to cat 
any where 
"Are you a friskie's cat, or are you just a frisky cat?"

..... :3 lol


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 25, 2012)

This thread belongs in The Den.

Or in the trash.


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Feb 25, 2012)

yeah idk why i put it in off topic :/ hopefully someone nice will move it ^_^


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 25, 2012)

"Hey kid, wanna yiff?"


----------



## Zenia (Feb 25, 2012)

This thread is terrible.


----------



## Cyril (Feb 25, 2012)

OH GOD

QUARANTINE THE OFF-TOPIC FORUM

IT'S SPREADING


----------



## Ley (Feb 25, 2012)

No.

This thread is bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Feb 25, 2012)

lol like i said bad idea.   but still we must trudge on in to the dark depths


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 25, 2012)

Pretty sure all you would have to say to seduce one is "I would".

Sure is +1 post count in here.
You don't make it any better by saying how bad it is. You guys suck. Make funnies. Like me. I'm funny.

But I got nothing.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 25, 2012)

Fur fucks sake

Oh wait, pick-up lines....


----------



## veeno (Feb 25, 2012)

Everybody put on gas masks before you get contamenated.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Feb 25, 2012)

I think this should have gone to the Forum Games, it might have been fun. Terrible puns are the spice of life. 

Unfortunately, I can't think of anything.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 25, 2012)

Furry pick-up line:
"Is it desperate in here, or is that just us?"


----------



## Sar (Feb 25, 2012)

--Fluffy-Fox-- said:


> ok so i was up snow boarding on mountain high today and i had the bad idea of posting a furry pick up lines thread...



Not sure if you had accident snowboarding or desperate to troll.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Feb 25, 2012)

oh this thread is cool.let me try. hold on.

okay i think i got one. umm.alrite
so like. its a dog right?
and hes all, umm, i dont know.
hes in a bar and talking to someone, okay? and he's talking to another furry.
oh! the furry is a fox. yeah, he's talking to a fox. foxes are cool.
so he ask to the fox

"hey" he says. umm
"is that your natural hair color"?
fuck i mean fur color. because theyre furries.
he says "is that your natural hair color"
"because im going to stick my dick down your throat."
right? yeah. this thread is cool.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 25, 2012)

"Meh, more shit threads" or "Yay, more Den garbage to mock on!" ?


----------



## Lunar (Feb 25, 2012)

You're a fox, let's yiff.  :V

I dunno, it looked like a cool game.


----------



## AGNOSCO (Feb 25, 2012)

How About.... NOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## green wolf (Feb 25, 2012)

do you like Hendrix? Cuz your one Foxy Lady.     

I know, I know, I'll go crawl back in my den till I have a better one.


----------



## Sar (Feb 25, 2012)

green wolf said:


> do you like Hendrix? Cuz your one Foxy Lady.


Actually, That's pretty clever. 
You can stay out.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 25, 2012)

"I can do a really good wolf impression. Room 407. 10 minutes. Pufferfish."


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 25, 2012)

Whoa there, you're murry purry. Let me stick my disco stick in your murr hole and yiff your brains out.


----------



## BRN (Feb 25, 2012)

"So you wanna meet up in, like, January or something" worked for me. :u


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 25, 2012)

Let's make electricity


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't always fantasize about yiffing, but when I do, it involves a hyper dickgirl.


----------



## Flarei (Feb 25, 2012)

"Is it just me or are you kinda knotty?" 

TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Feb 25, 2012)

Furries? You'd think just making eye contact would be enough . . .


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 25, 2012)

"There's no one I'd rather be in a fox hole with than you". Please excuse me if I misquoted that, it's from the first Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## Tango (Feb 25, 2012)

"Why yes, officer I did paint 'Free Candy' on the side of my windowless cargo van. No, I'm not trying to pick up little kids, I'm hoping to pick up cops. Works pretty good, huh?"


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 25, 2012)

Kill it with fire.


----------



## triage (Feb 25, 2012)

"That's a very fine chardonnay you're drinking. I want you to clean your vagina."


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 25, 2012)

"That's a lovely OC you have, a nice shade of neon green and hot pink, is that natural or did she fall into a vat of radioactive liquid?"


----------



## Sar (Feb 25, 2012)

Prepare your anus. *rapeface*


----------



## Tango (Feb 25, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> Prepare your anus. *rapeface*



That's not a pick up line. That's a simple implication, Sarukia! Of course there will be butt rape. You know, furries and all.


----------



## Piroshki (Feb 25, 2012)

"Did you just fall from heaven? Because I ascended from the pits of hell and I think wings are totally hawt and we should RP sometime."

"Pardon me, do you have a map? Because I'm having the guys over for an orgy train later and there's an open spot between DarkWolf and the Sphinctexfoliator with your name on it!"


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Feb 25, 2012)

"Looks like somebody could use a tail massage"*

*Sad thing is knowing me, all I'd probably do is end up giving somebody a massage anyways


----------



## Haru_Ray (Feb 25, 2012)

Who needs pick up lines? Just give them that look.


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Feb 27, 2012)

lolololololol i love them ok here is my girlfriends "your so purrrrfect"


----------



## Conker (Feb 27, 2012)

"Hey baby, you want to see what's down the rabbit hole "


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 27, 2012)

"Hello there, I think there is something under your tail. I'm sorry sir, but I'm from the National Chimney Inspection Agency. I need to inspect your chimney and relevant equipment thoroughly.
If you could just bend over for a second........."


"Hello, mate. Wanna yiff?"


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Feb 27, 2012)

haha, oh and nice pic btw


----------



## --Fluffy-Fox-- (Feb 27, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> Prepare your anus. *rapeface*



O_O


----------



## PapayaShark (Feb 28, 2012)

"Hey bby, wanna leave this bar so i can show you how a real cocktail is made"


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 28, 2012)

What, are you are afraid of this knot? Don't make me give you the shaft!


----------



## Sar (Feb 28, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> You know, furries and all.


I donno, tango... the rapeface speaks for itself.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 28, 2012)

"Do you like older men?"

This has never failed for me. ):


----------



## Tango (Feb 28, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> I donno, tango... the rapeface speaks for itself.



Not really. I've seen what a lot of IRL furries and their 'rapeface' could very well be confused with 'OMGCheeseburgerz!!!11!'


----------



## Goronian (Feb 28, 2012)

You know, you guys are the best. Why can't I stop laughing.

'Kay, let me try this one.

"Hey there, you weird sow thing with more tits, than the local zoo. Wanna check into my room for a little huff'n'puff?"

And then it turns out, that his wolfsona is so special, it has asthma. And asthma should not be joked with.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Feb 29, 2012)

"[furry name here], can I fellate your penis?"


----------



## Pine (Feb 29, 2012)

"Hey, you're hot. Let's fuck."

Works every time :V


----------



## Lunar (Feb 29, 2012)

Goronian said:


> You know, you guys are the best. Why can't I stop laughing.
> 
> 'Kay, let me try this one.
> 
> ...



I think it might only be able to work with someone with a wolf fursona talking to a pig fursona, but hilarious nonetheless.  

...and mine's a cow, not a sow, thank you very much.  ;~;  and you can barely notice the udder... :V


----------



## Goronian (Feb 29, 2012)

I think I know the guy, who gives dating advice to furries...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbUpGoOjFWw&feature=related


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 29, 2012)

"Hey baby, I've masturbated to every one of your drawings!"

It makes me sad how common this one probably is. ):


----------



## Tango (Feb 29, 2012)

Lunar said:


> ...and mine's a cow, not a sow, thank you very much.  ;~;  and you can barely notice the udder... :V



Hey baby, how 'bout you mosey on up on that dance pole and mix daddy a milkshake? :v


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 29, 2012)

"Hey, honey, my car needs to be fixed."
"Uh huh."
"I'm going to take it down to Yiffy Lube. Wanna cum with?"
"What?"


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Feb 29, 2012)

"So you're a cat? I can still make you howl."


----------



## Lunar (Feb 29, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> Hey baby, how 'bout you mosey on up on that dance pole and mix daddy a milkshake? :v



Oh god.  Quoting that, yes plz.


----------



## anghellic9 (Feb 29, 2012)

ok girl roll over! good doggy, now beg for it!
wait, that's not a pickup line!


----------



## triage (Feb 29, 2012)

anghellic9 said:


> ok girl roll over! good doggy, now beg for it!
> wait, that's not a pickup line!


it is in s&m clubs


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Mar 1, 2012)

"Yiff time now?"

"Hey everyone, I just put roofies in my drink!"

"good morning"


----------



## Fenrari (Mar 1, 2012)

Is your tail wagging because you've got a bone to bury?


----------



## Lunar (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm gonna give you a bath and then a nice bone, yes I am~


----------



## Faustus (Mar 1, 2012)

I think I'd go with 'I sure hope you're female inside that costume!'

There are a few good ones for dogs.
'Fancy a bit of Ruff?'
'Are you a Pointer or are you just pleased to see me?'
'Sit! Lie down! Roll over!'
'Fetch your stick, you've pulled'

-F


----------



## PapayaShark (Mar 1, 2012)

"Can I bury my bone in your dirthole."
"I know you're a carnivore so why don't you try my piece of meat."

God, mine are horrible :C


----------



## Tango (Mar 1, 2012)

Lunar said:


> Oh god.  Quoting that, yes plz.




You're welcome. :grin:


----------



## ryanleblanc (Mar 1, 2012)

You're a furry, I'm a furry.

*Commence yiffing sequence*


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Mar 2, 2012)

"Hey mamma llama. You, me, and a stick of butter" (borrowed from User Friendly)

"These paws are made for walking, and that's just what they'll do
Tonight, these paws are gonna walk all over you"


----------



## Shad (Mar 2, 2012)

This thread both horrifies and intrigues me.



BakuryuuTyranno said:


> "Hey everyone, I just put roofies in my drink!"


Hahaha~ The cry of the desperate is ringing in my ears~<3


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey, I'm feral tonight. What say we go grab a bite together?


----------



## VoidBat (Mar 2, 2012)

"I'll come in your Belfry anytime. ~"
"Hey fruitbat! Let's play monkey, you can start by peeling my banana."
"Question time, bby! You know what rises in the morning, lives in my pants, is long as my arm, and five times as thick?" (Coven-inspired)
"Let's go home to you and play medieval war! I can slam my battering-ram through your castle gates. ~"
"I bet you can suck a bowling ball through a curly straw!" (Full Metal Jacket-inspired)


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 2, 2012)

"It's raining pretty hard outside; why don't you come(cum) into my foxhole for shelter"


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 2, 2012)

"Hey baby, do you want a milk-bone? I usually only give one to my dog."

The sad thing is I'm pretty sure this has happened before. Dammit furries!


----------



## Arlo (Mar 2, 2012)

"Are you breathing?"


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Mar 2, 2012)

"Don't mind me, I always masturbate to animal noises."


----------



## SashaWolf (Mar 2, 2012)

NO


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Mar 2, 2012)

SashaWolf said:


> I know I may look fat and unattractive now, but with a little imagination and a teensy pinch of magic, you could be fucking a sexy, lean, dick-nippled, 87 tailed fox/wolf/bird/emu furry lovemachine.



the internet helps


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Mar 20, 2012)

You are udderly fantastic. What say we go to the barn dance for some serious hoofin'?


----------



## Cocobanana (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm a furry. You're a hot girl/guy way out of my league. Aren't you due for your monthly pity sex?


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 21, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> This thread belongs in The Den.
> 
> Or in the trash.



Agreed....


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi. Would you like to have sex with me? Please.

_Works. Every. Time._


----------



## S.L.p (Mar 22, 2012)

you me now 5 bucks ;3

there hows that?


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 22, 2012)

Cocobanana said:


> I'm a furry. You're a hot girl/guy way out of my league. Aren't you due for your monthly pity sex?



I pity you


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 22, 2012)

"hey baby, do you do commissions? Because I want to see you get yiffed from every angle at once!"


----------



## JArt. (Mar 22, 2012)

"You can have sex with me or ill just rape you, your choice."


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 22, 2012)

I was going to post the obvious "get in the van," but then I realized that this thread is four pages and everyone and their mother has said it first. 

Alternatively: "I like you, and I want you. Now we can do this the easy way... or we can do it the hard way. The choice is yours."



Tango_D said:


> "Why yes, officer I did paint 'Free Candy' on the  side of my windowless cargo van. No, I'm not trying to pick up little  kids, I'm hoping to pick up cops. Works pretty good, huh?"



I didn't notice this post until after I made mine, but the video above is clearly relevant.


----------



## Orion038 (Mar 22, 2012)

"Hey are you furry? Cause i've got an erection"

wait... ok how about..

"Nice shoes, they made for my crotch?"

............................................


----------



## LouyieBlu (Mar 23, 2012)

hmmm....okay how bout ...no that wont work, cant think of any..sigh need to sleep.
This may have not been not in the right place, but meh...its still a valid question.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Mar 29, 2012)

My pouncehug technique needs work. May I practice on you?


----------



## Tycho (Mar 29, 2012)

WOOF WOOF BARK BARK WOOF

usually combined with some of this







smeared on strategic locations


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 29, 2012)

On second thought, that last post I made was too adult, even for FurAffinity.

Big Bad Wolf: What big breasts you have?
Little Red Riding Hood: The better to tease you with, my dear.


----------

